
Bootstrap 2.2.0 released - niels
http://blog.getbootstrap.com/2012/10/29/bootstrap-2-2-0-released/
======
dnerdy
It doesn't look like a lot has changed in this release, but just a reminder
for those who can't upgrade right away: I'm hosting all the old docs at
<http://bootstrapdocs.com>

~~~
joakin
Thanks for this.

We were left stuck in 2.0.4 for a project , it will certainly come in handy.

~~~
rmrfrmrf
You may already know this, but if you download the full master, you get the
docs included in each release.

------
ericcholis
Hijacking the thread a bit here. Foundation (<http://foundation.zurb.com>)
also released 3.2 on October 26th:

<http://foundation.zurb.com/docs/changelog.php>

~~~
rmrfrmrf
It's kind of bad PR for Foundation junkies to try to ride on Bootstrap's
coattails every time there's a Bootstrap thread on HN. I get that there's bad
blood there, but it really makes the Foundation guys look desperate when you
beg for attention like this.

~~~
ericcholis
Fair enough. Zurb isn't desperate for HN traffic or users. It's only fair that
some of the other equally good frameworks get due attention.

<http://www.getskeleton.com/>

<http://gumbyframework.com/>

[http://titanthemes.com/titan-framework-a-css-framework-
for-r...](http://titanthemes.com/titan-framework-a-css-framework-for-
responsive-web-designs)

[http://www.angrycreative.se/wordpress/plugins/less-
framework...](http://www.angrycreative.se/wordpress/plugins/less-framework/)

~~~
oacgnol
That's what a separate thread would be for.

~~~
ericcholis
Perhaps I should have worded it differently then. My goal was simply to
provide other relevant alternatives to bootstrap.

 _"Then why are you posting on a completely un-related post for Bootstrap,
instead of letting it stand on it's own merits?"_

Actually, other popular css frameworks highlighting responsive design are
_very_ relevant to Bootstrap. Normally, one could let these frameworks stand
on their own merits, but it seems that any bootstrap post on HN hops the
popularity train right to the front page.

~~~
crag
"...that any bootstrap post on HN hops the popularity train right to the front
page...."

Doesn't mean you should jump on someone else' headline to promote Foundation.
That's rude.

Make you own thread. If it isn't as "popular", that's your problem.

~~~
abhimishra
Disagree - there is nothing rude about this. The thread is not "someone
else's" - it exists to benefit the community. I, and others, found these
additional leads useful.

------
halayli
One thing Bootstrap guys should avoid doing is to modify previous css
declarations. It becomes very difficult to get on the new version without
breaking existing design. And by breaking I mean it will look different (line
heights, spacing, etc..)

------
olalonde
Nice, this finally fixes modals in small browser windows.
<http://twitter.github.com/bootstrap/javascript.html#modals>

~~~
latchkey
The modals are a trainwreck in a lot of different ways. I suggest you use this
code: <http://jschr.github.com/bootstrap-modal/>

~~~
fudged71
Every single demo on this page is buggy in my browser! (OSX, latest chrome).

~~~
latchkey
Define buggy. The guy who wrote the new modal code is pretty responsive to
fixing any issues.

~~~
fudged71
Good pun ;P

Click on "View Demo" for the Responsive Modal. Modal appears with content, and
disappears immediately when it reaches center of the screen.

Same thing happens for Stackable, and Full Width.

Click on "View Demo" for AJAX. 'Okay' button doesn't dismiss the modal, as I
would expect it to.

Same thing happens for Custom Manager.

~~~
latchkey
Weird, I can reproduce it now. It seems to be something with clicking around
to various different ones. I'll report it to the author and see if we can get
it fixed. Thanks for giving more information.

<https://github.com/jschr/bootstrap-modal/issues/8>

~~~
fudged71
I don't quite know how to use github yet. Thanks.

~~~
latchkey
It's been fixed now. Clear your cache and reload the page.

------
timmillwood
I have already started making used of 2.2.0 with media-list for my tweets
(<http://www.millwoodonline.co.uk/>). Nice to see
<http://www.bootstrapcdn.com/> already have the new version in their CDN.

~~~
shrikant
Extremely off-topic, but when I visited once during the Food Festival, I was
wondering if Abergavenny had any semblance of a tech scene :-) Congratulations
on living in such a beautiful place!

~~~
timmillwood
Thanks, and FYI there isn't much of a tech scene here.

------
sapien
Does it fix the bug In the most recent version whereby dropdowns wouldn't work
on ios safari?

~~~
danek
Its still not fixed on iOS chrome. I like bootstrap but it's a disaster on
ios.

------
bretthardin
Does anyone else feel like every time they release a new version of Bootstrap
it is never backwards compatible? I feel like lots of divs on my site need
different classes than were used before.

~~~
markdotto
There should be no problems upgrading from 2.1.2 to 2.2.0—no features were
removed and none had their classes changed.

~~~
latchkey
Two changes that I found affected me:

.label's are now display: inline-block. In my particular usage, I needed block
in one area.

tooltips used to default to html: true and now they default to html: false -
The issue with this is that popovers are now html: false as well. I think
popovers should default to html: true given their nature.

------
Clorith
Would be lovely if they didn't hotlink placehold.it for their images as that
site requires captcha approval before showing their images so mine is just a
bunch of broken image links.

~~~
alexdimitrov
They went behind CloudFlare because of DDoS attacks. That is why you are
seeing captchas. <https://twitter.com/placeholdit/status/256201151266045952>

~~~
human_error
I really don't understand most people. Why would you ever DDoS a CSS library's
website?

~~~
wingerlang
Accidental DDoS? For fun (a la 4chan etc.) etc. But yeah I understand what you
mean.

~~~
julien_c
If it's accidental, is it really a DDoS? Or a poorly deployed/coded app? :)

------
cies
I like bootstrap but my lessc parser under Ubuntu sucks. Bad error messages
(errors dont understand importing), no autocompilation and hard to install
(have to install the whole Node.js world).

Anyone found a solution that works well under Ubuntu? (I use it with WordPress
and Drupal; Rails would be nice but there I run for Sass/SCSS).

------
fudged71
In the Carousel example... there is something very wrong with the header
scrolling/timing. Click the arrows a couple of times and roll across the menu.
It goes crazy.

~~~
spectrum
I get the same behavior. First no response from the carousel when clicking the
arrows and after a few seconds it's going crazy. Windows 7 wit Chrome version
22.0.1229.94

~~~
fudged71
OSX, 22.0.1229.94

------
ExpiredLink
What is the easiest way to customize Bootstrap _without_ changing Bootstrap
code? I mean, the easiest way for its intended audience, CSS amateurs.

~~~
julien_c
It's really easier to re-compile your CSS from modified LESS files.

------
gaving
Bit weird linking to a zip of master, but nevermind.

------
diminish
Does Google CDNs host bootstrap, with less or sass similar to the way they do
with jquery and some other javascript libraries?

~~~
aubergene
no, but <http://cdnjs.com> does, although I don't think they have the CSS

------
wilfra
carousel.html (one of the new examples) is really sexy. i think they learned
lots of people are lazy and just leave their sites as pretty much stock
bootstrap for a long time - so might as well make stock bootstrap look
amazing. well done!

Here it is <http://dev.82.io/carousel/>

There seems to be a bug with the carousel though. Clicking next doesn't work
and the images randomly start skipping really fast etc, at least for me
(Chrome/OS X)

~~~
abraham
The official example appears to work as expected:
<http://twitter.github.com/bootstrap/examples/carousel.html>

~~~
dagw
I get the same bug there as well. Chrome/Windows

~~~
shanelja
Me too, Firefox/Mac

------
papsosouid
I'm mainly a backend guy but do some frontend work from time to time. I keep
seeing all this talk about a dozen different CSS "frameworks", and I just
don't get it. Can someone explain to me what the purpose of these things is?
Bootstrap's site for example doesn't even try to tell me what I would want it
for, it just says I want it "because its for nerds" (do I have to dress in
faux-nerd chic and live in the valley to use it?) and that it uses grids
(that's the opposite of a selling point guys).

From looking at the code, all I see is a bunch of boilerplate CSS that seems
to deliberately work against the nature of CSS (protip: the C stands for
cascading), and is very brittle and tied to specific classes and markup rather
than using selectors to be general and reusable. Is that really all it is,
just a "I'm too lazy to design my site, so I'll just use twitter's design"?
Perhaps it is just the word "framework" throwing me off since it doesn't
appear to be a framework in any way? I know this is going to sound needlessly
critical to some people, but I am expressing genuine confusion here, I really
don't understand what I am supposed to use this for, or how it would help me
in any way.

~~~
tptacek
And here we have it again: the textbook middlebrow dismissal, anchored to the
top of the thread.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4693920>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4714217>

The reality of course is that calling Bootstrap a "framework" isn't at all
controversial, that you cannot simply mimic it with a "default stylesheet" as
suggested by this poster below, that to find a respected source vouching for
the use of grids (and other systems of measure) you need look no further than
Robert Bringhurst, that the Bootstrap site is atypically clear about its goals
(maybe this poster didn't bother to scroll down half a page to see), and that
the use of grid systems isn't remotely controversial in web design (where a
good starting point to the use of grid systems in typographical and graphical
applications would be Khoi Vinh).

~~~
bryanlarsen
Reading papsosouid's other comments in this thread, I think a more accurate
description would be "troll".

